# Xbox 360 JRPGs



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2015)

So looking for a JRPG to hold me over until Omega Quintet comes out the end of April.

I'll probably need several although I'm kinda broke and won't be getting anything until the start of March.

Recently I was talking about SO4 with some people, defending it as I always fucking have to, and I pointed out to a guy who said SO4's decent sales were a result of there being no JRP Gs for the Xbox 360 that he was full of shit. I remember there was a spot from like 2007-2009 where a fair number of big name JRPGs were exclusive to the 360. Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey, Tales of Vesperia (it's no longer exclusive in Japan but it is here), Enchanted Arms... There are probably more.

Anyway I was thinking I might give these a try. I hear Blue Dragon is terrible so I might start with that. 

But that's just me. Any recs you all might have?


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 20, 2015)

why would you defend so 4


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2015)

Lost Odyssey was by far the best RPG on the 360.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2015)

Lost Odyssey is the game to go too.

Tales of Vesperia is alright, I personally think the style of the game is God awful, but the gameplay is pretty good.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Tales of Vesperia is alright, I personally think the style of the game is God awful



... _What?_

Vesperia is easily the best-looking Tales of game.  The only thing I'd change about it is I'd make the character models proportioned a bit more like their status screen art.  Similar to Xillia/Zestiria but not quite so you don't end up wincing and Judith like I do every time I look at Milla's proportions.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... _What?_
> 
> Vesperia is easily the best-looking Tales of game.  The only thing I'd change about it is I'd make the character models proportioned a bit more like their status screen art.  Similar to Xillia/Zestiria but not quite so you don't end up wincing and Judith like I do every time I look at Milla's proportions.



Who said the Tales games look good Mr.Italics? The art design for those games are soulless and Godawful, just generic anime jibberish.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 23, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> generic anime jibberish.



What the fuck are you doing on Naruto forums?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 23, 2015)

Tales of Vesperia is besto for PlayStation 3.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, I guess I'll talk about the 360 JRPGs I can see on my shelf from here. Might be forgetting some, but I'm pretty sure I put them all in one place.

The Last Remnant is probably my favourite 360 RPG, but there's a cheap PC version now and it's miles better. The 360 version is more difficult, even though half of that extra difficulty comes from framerate issues. Really underrated game either way.

Blue Dragon is honestly not bad. It's _far_ too easy, but it's decent enough fun while it lasts. A little predictable, a little trite, but some fun mechanics and a gloriously campy boss theme.

Tales of Vesperia is just wonderful. It still pisses me off that we only got the lesser version in the west, but it's still fun, beautiful and expansive with some great characters (and also Karol, who is boring).

Lost Odyssey kicks ass. If I didn't love The Last Remnant so much, LO would be my favourite. It's a little dry in places and it's amazingly, controller-breakingly hard sometimes, but it's damn satisfying when you know what you're doing. The plot trails off a little for me, but it's very character-driven and it's great at what it does.

I'm not sure what to say about Enchanted Arms, because I think I only played about halfway through it. It wasn't bad, but its battle system was a little weird and I think I was a little put off by the VN-style cutscenes when I originally played it (which was, what, ten years ago?). I think I'd like it more if I played it now. All I remember about it was that it featured a gay guy who weaponised saxophone music.

And Infinite Undiscovery is complete bullshit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2015)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What the fuck are you doing on Naruto forums?



Look at my join date chico.


----------

